# Lathe duplicator with an angle grinder



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm sure you could use a router with a similar setup, but this is really slick. I had been thinking of a lathe duplicator for awhile, before I got rid of my lathe, but this is so much less complicated than what I was thinking of. Something like this, a simple homemade lathe would do nicely. If you want to make duplicate parts, such as chair or table legs, this seems like a very good way to go. A simple, drill powered, lathe should be just the ticket for something like this. Now if I could just think of something I would like to duplicate, besides more carving mallets, I'd be all set.
Homemade Wood Lathe Duplicator using an angle grinder - YouTube
:dance3: :dance3: :dance3:
Don't you just love youtube?


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the video Theo, these are always interesting, Neville

ps, the trouble with u-tube is that is is hard to stop at one.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am not sure, Theo. That is one way to do it, but if he had the lathe and all the tools, why not just use them?

Using a guide and 'finger' is a novel idea.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> I am not sure, Theo. That is one way to do it, but if he had the lathe and all the tools, why not just use them?
> 
> Using a guide and 'finger' is a novel idea.


That was a great video. Interesting idea. I got the feeling he was looking at production for profit rather than a hobby, hence the need to speed up the work.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, I'm pretty sure he must have a small production type shop. Something like that would save him loads of time. And I know, I'm hooked on youtube. 
:wacko:


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Theo.

You are right. I missed Youtube a lot when I was in China.


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing James


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Theo

That was a good find. Very simple but gets the job done. Like he said in the video he can show a worker how to set up and use the lathe and duplicator even if they have never used a lathe and turning tools before.

You could probably adapt a router for use with the system. You could even have a router setup with a large bit for roughing and another setup with the smaller bit for the finish cut.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

MEBCWD said:


> You could probably adapt a router for use with the system. You could even have a router setup with a large bit for roughing and another setup with the smaller bit for the finish cut.


Probably. But this guy's system would be sooo very much easier for what I was thinking, both to make, and to use, than something with a router. :dance3:
Gads, I really love youtube. :wub:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

JOAT said:


> Gads, I really love youtube. :wub:


Are we starting to look at organizing an intervention Theo?:lol:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Are we starting to look at organizing an intervention Theo?:lol:


I can stop viewing youtube anytime I want to. I'll let you know when I want to. :fie:


----------

